# Pup stripping paint off a wall corner in the kitchen



## theeaterofshades (May 19, 2008)

Hello all,

My 5 month old lab pup, Luke, stripped about 2 inch section of paint off of a wall (exterior corner) in our kitchen without doing much damage to the drywall. So I fixed and repainted it 2 nights ago. He must have snuck over when I was getting ready for work this morning as the same section was bare again. Since I have not caught him in the act yet, is there anything I can add to the paint that may prevent/discourage this behavior? He has a ton of toys soft and hard to chew on and I know he is teething as we have found 2 teeth so far. I feer it may get worse with rain being forcast for the next few days.

Thanks for your help and suggestions!

-Matt


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

I have one word for you, Crate. When you have a behavior like that happening your puppy needs to be crated while you can't watch him.


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

At that age when they are out of your sight their in trouble. So... Use the crate. 
If you don't use the crate you could stuff up a Kong toy with really yummy treats and some not alot of peanut butter way inside first. Give this special toy to the dog only when you need him to keep busy when you can't watch him.

More exercise helps too but in your weather that is hard right now I am sure.


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

My old fashion cure to stop destructive chewing....... 

Since you are using it inside, do a test for staining. I use this mixture for outside items like gutters, wood fencing, etc. For rugs or fabric I place a small amount of the mixture on the underside of the rug. For furniture I place it on the back or underside of the wood.

In a small bowl, mix a tablespoon of vaseline, three or four shakes of Tabasco sauce, and a pinch of Cayenne pepper. Stir until you have a paste. 

Using a butter knife place paste on object or objects you do not want dog to chew. 

After I have put the paste on items, I let the dog sniff the knife(it still has a tiny amount of the paste)--they usually try to lick the knife. I only let them get a quick lick. That is enough! 

I have seen my dogs go back to wanting to chew on a sofa and back away when they just smell this paste.

Good luck BUT still use a crate and keep the puppy supervised-

Lisa


----------



## oaklandbay (Sep 1, 2005)

I am a contractor and one thing I have seen is allot of times if a dog is eating at the walls there are either rodents they are hearing or mold in the wall. Just something to think about.
Jim


----------



## Cleo Watson (Jun 28, 2006)

About a week before our daughters wedding I left two young pups in the utility room of our almost brand new home we had recently built. On my return I found two very proud and happy pups who had stripped the wall paper off about 10 feet of wall and waist high and dug a hole in the sheet rock wall to get into the closet (which opened in the hall, not that room) that held all the hunting clothes. They were curled up and sound asleep in all that camo bed. Thank goodness we still had some of the pecan paneling and was able to wainscoat that wall. Learned that lesson very early in what NOT to do when raising pups.


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Carbon redecorated my kitchen cabinets, I was so upset as he was not like that! Yeah, I had mice
But Lisa-I will be using that for monster puppy who in 1.4 second tore the screen out today:-x


----------

